# Need a mallard recipe



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Hey Guys,

Got a mallard from a buddy who had a really good day. Anyone got recipes? thinking of breasting and grilling?


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

split it down the breast and lay it out flat on the grill... fairly high heat as you want to take it to a medium rare quickly... if you have a little blood and grease runnin down your wrists as you're workin on it you got it right...


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

NTKG, PM sent.


----------

